# Vids: P-51s, A-36s, P-38s, B-24s B-29s in WW2 Action



## zeno303 (Mar 7, 2006)

Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In March 2006 Newsletter

You are invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In - www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com - and watch this month's World War II aviation features for free online video viewing. "At the Matinee," we're showing nonstop A-36 dive bomber action in "Air Attacks Against Italy," "The Last Bomb," with rare color footage of a long range P-51 escorted B-29 raid on Tokyo, “Angel in Overalls” featuring the versatile P-38 Lightning in a variety of combat roles, and “B-24s Get Back,” with amazing footage of B-24 Liberators making it home. 

And we’ve just added color excerpts from an A-20 Havoc/Boston pilots manual to our “More Neat Stuff” archive, joining free downloads of manuals for the Spitfire Mk IX, XI XVI, the IL-2 "Sturmovik," the De Havilland Mosquito FB V1, Spitfire II and the Me-262 jet fighter and more.





"Air Attacks Against Italy" More exciting "from the cockpit" views of A-36 Invader (aka "Apache") dive bombing strafing attacks. (The A-36, ground attack version of the P-51 Mustang, is also featured in our popular "A Day with the A-36s.") This is a short film, but it's nonstop action! Some of the best footage of US dive bombing attacks you will find anywhere. Watching these high speed, precision attacks definitely benefits from a broadband internet connection if you have access to one.




"The Last Bomb" vividly documents one of the almost forgotten chapters of World War II: the extreme long range B-29 bombing raids on Japan. Launched from hard won Pacific islands, these missions were over 3,000 miles round trip and could take 12 hours or more to complete. You'll also see the huge B-29 bases that were carved out on Guam, Tinian and Saipan. This rare late war color film, shot by combat camera men, documents all aspects of a XXI Bomber Command long distance daylight strike carried out at just 12,000' (!) on Tokyo in 1945. The mission is covered from initial planning stage by General Curtis LeMay and his staff, through fighter action and "bombs away" over target, to final touch down. As an added bonus, there's plenty of spectacular gun camera footage taken by escorting P-51 Mustangs ranging over southern Japan seeking targets of opportunity in the air and on the deck. These Mustang sorties were some of the longest and riskiest missions undertaken by any fighter units during World War II. Just imagine -- flying thousands of miles over trackless ocean in a single engine ship to take on the enemy over their own territory!




"Angel in Overalls" This film was developed to show US Lockheed P-38 production line workers the Lightning at war in a wide variety of combat roles. The dramatic framing for the piece involves a straggling B-24 that is saved from certain destruction by the arrival of "Angels in Overalls" -- P-38s.You'll see all aspects of Lightnings in action, including air-to-air gun camera, bombing, rocketing and photo recon. There's a cameo by Air Corps P-38 ace of aces Dick Bong too. The dramatic ending of this film brings home a sobering reminder that the life of the fighter pilot was risky and dangerous. Many young pilots made the ultimate sacrifice.




“B-24s Get Back!” This remarkable film shows how B-24s overcame incredible battle damage to bring their crews home. See numerous examples of seemingly fatally damaged B-24s naking incredible landings. This is a fascinating training film too with specific techniques to bring your badly crippled Liberator down safely. Some great B-24 combat footage too.

If you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, A-26, B-26, B-29, Stearman N2S and different WWII documentaries every month "At the Matinee." That's over 14 hours of rockin' props for free viewing over the internet.

Regards,

Zeno
Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In
World War II Aviation Videos Playing Online 24/7
http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com

Vids: P-51s, A-36s, P-38s, B-24s B-29s in WW2 Action


----------



## R988 (Mar 8, 2006)

B-24 vid is well worth watching, some crazy damage there, and some excellent ditching footage. 
The B-29 one is also good, very long though about 40mins, better have the popcorn ready! 

I found the A-36 a little repetitive towards the end, but it is fairly short.

Haven't seen the P-38 one yet.


----------



## Harvard (Mar 13, 2006)

I like Zeno's site, but I think he should make it playable on the more up to date player (such as microsoft) rather than a real player.


----------

